
 The Underappreciated Art of Duct Tape Programming - prakash
http://www.yafla.com/dforbes/The_Underappreciated_Art_of_Duct_Tape_Programming/
======
gdp
Alternatively, "The now over-appreciated art of duct tape programming".

Seriously, if I see one more article which features "duct tape" in the title,
I'm going to start extolling the virtues of the wood-glue programmer. I have
no idea what this characteristics of this programmer would be, but you can bet
that the label would be repeated frequently!

